
True random number generation (TRNG) - aredbeard
Hi friends,<p>For the past little while we&#x27;ve been working on a saas site that simplifies the use of TRNG keys. The service provides an easy to use API backed by custom-built arrays of hardware keys. So instead of buying one of these keys off the shelf and writing software to transform the bytes into something usable, you could use our service instead.<p>It&#x27;s live at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wheelhorse.io and we&#x27;d love your feedback, comments, and suggestions!
======
arberavdullahu
I am fond of your work, good job :).

1\. In-browser try it out of the API would be great, take the example of
swagger [1].

2\. The sign-in/sing-up is a bit complicated in my opinion. Why do I have to
follow the link in the email to sign-in, why not a email/password login
procedure? Also nit but the link the email is given with the text “Sign-in to
the wheelhorse”, which may seem suspicious, I would rather prefer the original
long link(like most other apps).

3\. I cannot find the price plan, I don’t want to start using it without
knowing the plans. In my opinion this deserves its own page on the menu.

4\. How does your service compare to others?

5\. Not sure if this is important, but I can’t find the authors or who is
behind it.

[1]
[https://petstore.swagger.io/#/pet/getPetById](https://petstore.swagger.io/#/pet/getPetById)

~~~
rynn9000
This is great feedback!

#1 is on our backlog. hopefully we'll add this soon!

#2 agree, we plan to work on this, thanks for pointing it out!

#3 we're still working out the details on the pricing plan, we're hoping
people will enjoy using it for free for now. Also we're open to feedback on
pricing, feel free to send what you'd expect to pay for a service like this to
support@wheelhorse.io

#4 the major differences between wheelhorse and other random number generation
services are 1/ it's going to be substantially cheaper than other services
because of the way we designed the hardware that generates the random numbers,
2/ it's very fast and easy to understand and integrate with, 3/ we're open to
doing custom features / deployments to meet people's specific integration
needs.

#5 we're still in the early stages of building this product and are more
looking for feedback and early users than anything else. if you'd like details
on who we are and what we're trying to do we'd love to talk to you! please
send mail to support@wheelhorse.com and we can setup some time to talk on the
phone or via zoom.

Also I'd like to point out that we're never going to sell anybody's email
address or do any other weird things with people's information. We believe in
delivering value honestly and securely.

------
stockkid
Nice work.

1\. What do you mean by "true random"? Aren't the bits generated by a hardware
pseudo random at best?

2\. Why and how should users trust the randomness of a third party solution
that they do not control or see the implementation of?

~~~
aredbeard
Hey thanks for the great questions! Happy to elaborate on anything below if
it's helpful.

1/ It might be easiest to define in terms of suitability for a particular
application. As you probably already know there are a number of industry tests
which are useful in evaluating the effectiveness of a random number generator
(Diehard, NIST, etc). Our service is built on top of industrial-grade hardware
that passes these tests and is suitable for use in cryptography.

2/ Great question. It's easier to reason about in the context of specific use
cases. For certain applications it increases trust to outsource RNG to a
neutral third party that doesn't have a stake in the outcome.

~~~
aredbeard
I'll also add that we're considering open-sourcing our implementation of raw
hardware bytes => data as a way to build trust and transparency in how we're
generating data.

